# Will an ultrasonic mist maker/fogger harm fish?



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

I recently set up a UNS 60s with a pond/marginal plants style set up. Pictures are below, for context. I was thinking of putting a little ultrasonic mist maker in the back section where the emersed plants are, probably about 6-8 inches from where the fish would be swimming. It would be on a timer to only come on for a couple of minutes every hour, to help the marginal plants by maintaining the humidity in the tank. Do you think it would be okay to use a mist maker like this: https://www.amazon.com/AGPTEK-Aluminum-Fountain-Fishtank-Birdbath/dp/B00PAK245E?ref_=ast_bbp_dp

I saw some old threads about them being dangerous, but those were like 15 years ago. Anybody have any experience using these in a fish tank?


















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't have any answers myself but I'm following to see if anyone else does. I also saw those (or similar posts) but I couldn't find out if they were using the same ultrasonic diffusers - the links were dead.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

The only thing I can think of is the accumulation of minerals? I owned an ultrasonic humidifier before. If you use tap water, it would leave a white chalky residue close by. I would assume it was minerals from the tap? Anyway someone please feel free to correct me.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

I have no idea if its bad for fish but I am pretty sure its bad for the humans in the household. All ultrasonic misters/humidifiers are highly suspect since they can make airborne micro-organisms that are bad to breathe. This is why they all come with warnings to only use distilled water in their reservoir. Attaching it directly to a fish tank is to my mind a serious health hazard and should absolutely be avoided.

Here is a random article I found about it on google.


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

As mentioned, if you use distilled or RO water, you eliminate dust created from all of the dissolved solids in non-pure water. As far as germs and mold are concerned, treat it like a bottle of fertilizer solution or auto-doser: add vinegar or ascorbic acid to the water to reduce this activity and always sterilize/clean the bottle before refilling.

However, you might also consider something like this: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B079M32SVN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1, which will simply spray a mist of water in the desired area. I tried it for another experiment in my tank and it does produce a fine spray that can be controlled with a pump placed in the tank or sump (even diverted from your filter, if it’s a canister). This would keep most of your emmersed leaves covered and create something of an increased humidity level which probably wouldn’t be much less than the ultrasonic vapor.


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

Deanna said:


> As mentioned, if you use distilled or RO water, you eliminate dust created from all of the dissolved solids in non-pure water. As far as germs and mold are concerned, treat it like a bottle of fertilizer solution or auto-doser: add vinegar or ascorbic acid to the water to reduce this activity and always sterilize/clean the bottle before refilling.
> 
> 
> 
> However, you might also consider something like this: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B079M32SVN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1, which will simply spray a mist of water in the desired area. I tried it for another experiment in my tank and it does produce a fine spray that can be controlled with a pump placed in the tank or sump (even diverted from your filter, if it’s a canister). This would keep most of your emmersed leaves covered and create something of an increased humidity level which probably wouldn’t be much less than the ultrasonic vapor.


Thanks Deanna! General consensus seems to be that it's not a great idea. I'm probably just going to keep using a spray bottle for the time being.

If I get more in to paludariums, I'll be sure to try making a misting system.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaurex (Jul 25, 2019)

I think using it would be fine! They make misters/foggers for dart frog/reptile terrariums and I used to use a regular household humidifiers when I kept crested geckos. Just make sure it is a true ultrasonic humidifier. You should only use RO/distilled/bottled water in it too, because the buildup of minerals from tap water will ultimately cause it to break (it gunks up the inside). 

As far as health hazards, I believe the only dangerous ones are "warm mist" humidifiers- I think Vicks makes a cheap drugstore humidifier like. These are potentially hazardous because of the heat - bacteria thrive in the warm and wet. Ultrasonic humidifiers do not heat the water (they make acool/cold mist). That said, you should also make sure to clean it once a week.


----------



## chrisbroad94 (11 mo ago)

I use one and have never had any issues. It creates plenty of mist and cleanses water.


----------

